
Ask HN: Why is it impressive that Google can now win at the game of Go? - tarikozket
Everyone says it&#x27;s a big step for the machine learning but what makes AlphaGo&#x27;s Go algorithm so important?
======
PaulHoule
I am impressed that it happened so fast from beating amateurs to being
champions.

